# vmware workstation/plater seamless mouse integration



## andrewm659 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have FreeBSD 10.3/11 (2 seperate VMs) both have desktops using VMware.  I can't move between windows and FreeBSD seamlessly.  I have got my xorg.conf setup.  But not sure what I am missing.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

This should help: emulators/open-vm-tools


----------

